# Gigantic Frankie - Finished



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Here's my take on Frankie. Painting was done mainly with Citadel paints and some black rattle can undercoat for a base. Codex grey was drybrushed over the suit to pick up the folds and texture. The skin tone is 'Rotting Flesh' of course and I drybrushed 'Tin Bitz' over the chain to give it a grotty appearance.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks great Bruce!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. The skin looks nice and dead and the weathering is cool!

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks again Guys, The weathering was heaps of fun, although I have never had so much acreage to cover... The suit looks really great with the drybrushing. The texture highlights beautifully. I stuck with the darker tones for the suit and shirt to make the flesh stand out more. Unfortunately the bright Sun washed him out some, he's a bit greener in real life.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting the pics, Looks great!
Dave


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Isn't this just a great kit?!! This was one of those things on my "Grail List" that I never figured I'd own. Of course, I laid out $175.00 for a 9 lb. resin cast of it only a year and a half ago, but I still bought 3 of them when they came out!! The sheer size is awesome, but he's just got such a cool look about him too that he has a lot of "curb appeal"! You did a really nice job! I love seeing everyone's different takes on this kit! Great work!








FRANKY SAYS GREEEAAAAT WOOORK!!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Dave and Tim. It is a great kit, and my family, who don't normally take a huge amount of interest in my WiPs were watching this one keenly. My Wife has ranked Frankie her second favourite character model, right behind a large rotocast Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man that we bought a few years ago. 

If only shipping costs were kinder, I'd be buying a Glow partner for this guy.

Tim, 9lbs of Resin??? Wow! I thought I had trouble manhandling him during the drybrushing finish work, that must have been a 'monster' (sorry ) to work on. I really like the finish you achieved. It is amazing to see the variety of styles this kit draws from people.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

One of my favorite too! Tim, I must have had the same resin recast. It was heavy, and the only game in town. Loved when the Moebius Big Frankie came out, a dream come true. Bought 4, built one. Will get the glow version in Oct.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep! 9 pounds! He's SOLID resin! There's a guy on the West Coast of Florida popping them, or was......I wanted one so bad for so long, and the real kits were going for like $1200.00 on ebay, way out of my league! It's not a perfect cast, but it's good enough! I've been pouring thru the Moebius kit, planning on how to build this one. Would you like me to post al of the pics of mine in a seperate thread? Don't want to hijack this one, but I guess it's related enough to the Moebius issue to post without getting kicked off! LOL! I was building mine at the same time I did the Tornado design Ratfink which is also quite large. I had a blast doing both of them. I have plans for one of my Big Moebius Frankies. I have one of those huge Jesse James RC cars, and I was going to graft Frankie from the waste up coming thru the roof, with his arm up on a big shifter lever! The cars in primer and in a million pieces right now, awaiting some more work when I get time! It would make for a massive build project!

Marco, I like your too! Great color!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I think I remember the website where there was a guy selling Frankie parts. Is that the same seller? I'd be interested in seeing the kit, so long as The Mods don't object... is is sort of on topic as you say, and recasts are a part of the big boy's history, at least until Moebius did him justice. 

I love the idea of fitting him to the R/C car. Frankie's Flivver for real!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Love the paintwork Marco, the green wash around the eyes and mouth is terrific.

Has anybody done anything extravagant in the way of the colour of the suit and shirt? I went for a dark monotone, as he was in the film, but I did dry-brush his boots with Snakebite Leather to give them that 'I haven't polished these in years' look. I took the cue from my kids school shoes as they seem to delight in scuffing the tops on concrete, normally right after I polished them...


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Is THIS extravagant? I went for the "car club jacket" look with my Franky....








He got some custom made Converse tennies too...








I snagged the logos off Google then printed them with my inkjet...


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks Ozy and Tim. That is a real dead look on yours Ozy, nice job! Those sneakers are the best, Tim. Way out jacket, nice job. The resin kits were coming out from somewhere out West. Got that Big Finkie, which you may know about Tim. Someone did that in concrete too!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Tim, that is awesome! Jeans, sneakers and a gang-colours jacket. Very clever, and nice work on the sneakers. I can count the stitches...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Marko said:


> Thanks Ozy and Tim. That is a real dead look on yours Ozy, nice job! Those sneakers are the best, Tim. Way out jacket, nice job. The resin kits were coming out from somewhere out West. Got that Big Finkie, which you may know about Tim. Someone did that in concrete too!


Thanks Marko. Concrete??? That's twice my jaw has dropped because of Frankie in 12 hours. Mind you, the thought of having one as a garden gnome... I like that a lot!


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

looks good like the colors you got going on


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work on your Big Frankys, guys!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Luv both of them! 
Classic and whimsical.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I have always had the modelling ethic of building to please myself, and to be honest I never thought that was good enough to please anyone else. I'm very pleased to be proved wrong.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I know its not really part of the thread but I was going to use my original Aurora to make a cast for fibreglass versions to hold torches in my garden at halloween but the Guys at Mobeus brought him out so didn't bother but still thinking of buying a few more to have in the garden any way,heres a couple of daylight shots of last years effort.....we raised £400 in 2 hours for children's charity,cheers.Gordon::thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Impressive display Gordon, having ghoulish fun, and raising money for charity at the same time. That's a real bonus. Some glow Frankie night lights would really set off the display...


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Impressive display Gordon, having ghoulish fun, and raising money for charity at the same time. That's a real bonus. Some glow Frankie night lights would really set off the display...


Thanks,pre-ordered one but think I will be hunting down about another 3 in and around Glasgow,wont have time for this year now but will get them ready for next years Halloween,its great fun,indulge your hobby,raise money for good causes and get to scare the s*** out of the kids(and adults)without any reprisals:devil:Oh and get kisses from the local witches without the Wife being jealous:woohoo:....lol,back to thread,I wont be getting any of the concrete ones though the shipping would kill me financially not to mention the hernia it would give my postman.........lol,all the best,Gordon


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

OzyMandias said:


> Here's my take on Frankie. Painting was done mainly with Citadel paints and some black rattle can undercoat for a base. Codex grey was drybrushed over the suit to pick up the folds and texture. The skin tone is 'Rotting Flesh' of course and I drybrushed 'Tin Bitz' over the chain to give it a grotty appearance.


Ozzie I think you did an AWESOME job on big Frankie. I think it's kind of rude for others to post their build ups in your thread, so I put the spotlight back on you, fine job!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks very much Mitch. I'm very proud of him but I honestly don't mind that others have shared their builds. It's been a lot of fun for me to chat to others that have finished the kit and compare techniques. 

The thing I am totally surprised about is how completely different each version is, and aside from the incredible mods that have been talked about and displayed, it comes down to paint colours and technique.

I'm a bit funny in that I shun airbrushing in favour of doing my work by hand. I rattlecan undercoat, but the rest of my work is really hands on, wherever possible. 

The biggest buzz for me in doing Frankie was after I had undercoated him with the black and I started to drybrush in the flesh colour, his face 'appeared' out of the dark. It was really stunning to see.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I told him I didn't want to hijack the thread and would post in another one, but as with most Aussies, he gave me the thumbs up so I dropped a few more pics in. I get real tired of apologizing for nothing, so I'm not going to. I never mind when somebody else throws thier stuff up there, because I enjoy looking at EVERYONES work. I agree too, it's kool to see how folks have so many different takes on the same subject. :hat:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nothing to apologize for, Tim. We did nothing rude. Just sharing our passion for a great kit!! Love to see others versions too. The concrete version, if you check the post, was a Big Finkie. That is big Rat Fink. I know Tim is a huge Roth fan, so that is why I am guessing he has seen it. You guys can have your thread back, sorry to butt in.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Nobody has done anything wrong. I invited the sharing of builds, and have been glad to be able to talk to others that have completed or are working on the kit. This is a hobby where dissemination of information makes things more interesting for everyone. 

Group hug!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I'll shake his hand, but I ain't huggin' him. He smells funny, like putty and super-glue. Oh wait, thats me.....:jest:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job! Love the paint and weathering. Cool kit. Thanks for posting.


----------

